# finalmente flash per ppc .....

## pinguinoferoce

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117774

finalmente flash per ppc .....

con qemu .

----------

## silian87

Io ho messo ieri gplflash o qualcosa del genere, ed e' anche per ppc. Il giorno prima avevo firmato una petizione per portare flash per linux ppc, ma c'erano solo 540 voti circa...

----------

## lu_zero

Io petizionerei per avere pieno supporto per m/jng e svg e ignorerei completamente flash

ad ogni modo se qualcuno fosse interessato a qemu vedo di aggiornare le ebuild nel mio overlay pubblico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> Io petizionerei per avere pieno supporto per m/jng e svg e ignorerei completamente flash
> 
> ad ogni modo se qualcuno fosse interessato a qemu vedo di aggiornare le ebuild nel mio overlay pubblico

 

Sopratutto io petizionerei il supporto per svg.

----------

## Benve

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ad ogni modo se qualcuno fosse interessato a qemu vedo di aggiornare le ebuild nel mio overlay pubblico

 

Io sono interessato provare qemu. Appena ho tempo provo l'ebuild. grazie

----------

## kaio

sillian: che te ne pare di gplflash?

----------

## assente

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> Io petizionerei per avere pieno supporto per m/jng e svg e ignorerei completamente flash
> 
> ad ogni modo se qualcuno fosse interessato a qemu vedo di aggiornare le ebuild nel mio overlay pubblico

 

Perchè non funziona mozilla 1.7 con supporto svg su Linux/ppc?

----------

## tomasino

Io usavo gplflash, l'ho tolto dalla disperazione: c'era il 50% di possibilità che mozilla/firefox crashasse se c'era un'animazione flash

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Io usavo gplflash, l'ho tolto dalla disperazione: c'era il 50% di possibilità che mozilla/firefox crashasse se c'era un'animazione flash

 

Confermo pienamente. Infatti supporta solo una versione vecchia di flash, con le altre crasha.

----------

